# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Nicht mehr surf spot in Hanstholm (DK)!!

## Unregistriert

Hi Germans

Please Help us ! 
Middels near Hanstholm and klitti is about to be ruined by a large harbor expansion for a windfarm. The new area will be 1,1 km and 130 m into the ocean. The area northeast from "Fish Factory" to "Middles" will disappear.

Please sign on the following link!

http://www.riders.dk/save-middles/english.asp


Thank you, wavesurfer!

----------


## Unregistriert

wenn wir zum surfen kommen sind wir in letzter zeit unwillkommen, bser localismus.
und jetzt  sollen wir fr euch stimmen????
leckt uns

----------


## nein nein

....wenn du nicht nett behandelt wirst hat das auch einen grund, du mustt die locals auch mit respekt behandeln, es is nunmal ihr spot. aber wenn der spot wegen dir geschlossen wird, dann hast du hier noch ein paar feinde mehr und ich meine das ernst.... das is ungefhr so als ob man hookipa schliet und das willst du doch auch nicht oder?! was soll ausm soulwave werden?!....also unternimmt , wenn mglich alle was dagegen!!!

                                          german wavesailer

----------


## Unregistriert

Hey Unregistriert,
shut your stupid mouth. There is no real localism in Denmark when you respect the rules, even when you don't respect them there are no big problems most of the time. I'm also from germany but i can understand that the danish guys are pissed sometimes of the behaviour from guys like YOU! It's not a question between 'them' and 'us' it's about one of the best wavesailing spots of northern Europe. And don't talk about 'us' its only you who thinks shitty like that. 
Stay away from Denmark or i will support the danish locals to kick your ass !!

----------


## Unregistriert

I hope that I speak for more than just myself, but Id like to apologize for comments as to be read here under "jaja". We all know that the behaviour of not so few german windsurfers can only be described as impertinent, and still the Danish locals have stayed very tolerant. 
I do not excuse localism, but in my eyes its rather the visitors who have to reflect their behaviour than the residents.

By the way, Germans complaining about localism should have a close look at Sylt - and the warm welcome that expects a new surfer in the lineup there!!

To the main point again: Thats a situation to show that we arent just Danes or Germans or whatever, but Windsurfers. So please subscribe to the list at riders.dk and Im looking forward to support new campaigns in the future. 

Did you consider to contact the surfrider foundation? 

Hang loose, 
alexander

----------


## Noch unregistriert

> wenn wir zum surfen kommen sind wir in letzter zeit unwillkommen, bser localismus.
> und jetzt  sollen wir fr euch stimmen????
> leckt uns



Deine persnliche Meinung als die einer breiten Masse hinzustellen ist fragwrdig. Und bsen Localismus im entspannten DK gibt's nicht. Wenn so etwas passiert, dann ist das immer ein Problem von Leuten, die sich nicht anpassen knnen. Wer zu Gast in einem Land ist, verhlt sich auch wie ein Gast.

Mir persnlich gehen brigens diese zunehmenden Localism-Debatten auf den nerv. Es geht hier um angepasstes Sozailverhalten, wer sich nicht den Normen anpasst fllt auf und zieht den rger der anderen auf sich. So einfach ist das...

----------


## DMac

als wenn es bei den freundlichen dnen so etwas geben wrde, glaub ich keine sekunde dran.
c u on water
dmac

----------


## Unregistriert

There are  3258  on the list! ( currently )

Das mssen noch n paar mehr werden um die Windpark -Hiwis zum Umdenken anzuregen.


Anstellen zum Signieren ;-)

----------


## Seenotjens

Scientists have surveyed the polar bears habitat melts away http://www.un.org/works/environment/...polarbear.html Its probably one of the most significant signs for global warming. More and more people realize: its getting serious. And we dont talk about someones garden will be bulldozed for a highway. Please, folks, consider: we do have to talk about the moving of whole climate zones and ecosystems! Some may say now: Why should we do something here at this certain place? Especially because Denmark is already a leading nation in erecting wind turbines. But a similar discussion we do have for example at the North Sea island of Borkum in Germany, too. In Germany politicians say also Why should we always be the first? That harms our economy. The other Europeans are the next to do something! And doesnt say the same things the bloody bastard Bush? Dont we all say the same? If we do  exactly THEN we all should start doing everything possible just in front of our door! And please, dont tell me Im too far away to understand your situation. Let me tell you: it doesnt need even the worst scenario that you coastal people will really get fucked. When your houses are underwater it wont help, that you still have a surfing spot. Have already forgotten New Orleans? Rising sea level is at each coast on earth and global climate change has just begun. Its hard but  surfer dont play a single role in that essential discussion. Im a surfer for nine years now. If its possible to erect wind turbines AND to keep the spot  thatll be great. But surfer shouldnt be the reason wind turbines wont be erected, thats my opinion. Check out Science: Climate Change Inevitable at http://www.physorg.com/news3432.html

Jens.

My website: http://people.freenet.de/seenotjens/surfen/surfen.htm

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi Jens!

Absolutely right! Great arguments!

Hang Loose
Martin

----------


## shifty

as far as I know they do not want to stop the windpark, they just want to get a good (!) solution for both parties. And in my opinion, this should be possible.

----------

